# Blood at rhetts



## wray912 (Sep 8, 2012)

Who got blood all over the crossing down there just checkin to see if everyone made it out alive


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont know that answer but somebody forgot to inform the ducks it was teal season!


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 8, 2012)

That was blood from all the whistling ducks that were killed.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 8, 2012)

There's always a hater in the crowd..ha


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 9, 2012)

Any idea why they are letting all the water off? Pretty much bone dry today


----------



## Alan D. (Sep 9, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> That was blood from all the whistling ducks that were killed.



Haha x2. Was the second boat to go into in pond one. Watched a few guys killing teal but even more slaying the whistlers.
No shooting here


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 9, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> That was blood from all the whistling ducks that were killed.



Still don't understand how the two are mistaken. There is no comparison!


----------



## quackedout (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah they look more like a goose than a teal!


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 10, 2012)

The blood was from the dike googans who patrolled it. Think somebody was shot, at least that is the rumor...


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 10, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> The blood was from the dike googans who patrolled it. Think somebody was shot, at least that is the rumor...



There was enough blood to believe that. Hope it's just a rumor


----------



## wray912 (Sep 10, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> The blood was from the dike googans who patrolled it. Think somebody was shot, at least that is the rumor...



Thats kinda what i was thinkin there was a good pint or two of blood somebody was in bad shape...theres no reason for your gun to be loaded crosing the dike at three in the mornin anyway...


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 10, 2012)

*X2x2x2*



wray912 said:


> Thats kinda what i was thinkin there was a good pint or two of blood somebody was in bad shape...theres no reason for your gun to be loaded crosing the dike at three in the mornin anyway...


No reason for a loaded gun unless you are set up and hunting.


----------



## Mars (Sep 10, 2012)

Was this Saturday morning? I think we were the last ones out and I didn't see any. Must have been on another crossing.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 10, 2012)

Mars said:


> Was this Saturday morning? I think we were the last ones out and I didn't see any. Must have been on another crossing.



It was on the crossing into pond 2, on top of dyke and on the bottom by the water.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 10, 2012)

might have been that gator hunter..  he killed a 11 footer near those parts..


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 10, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> might have been that gator hunter..  he killed a 11 footer near those parts..



There's pics floating around the internet of a good gator that was supposedly killed in there friday evening/night.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 11, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> might have been that gator hunter..  he killed a 11 footer near those parts..



But at least we got to find out who all was at Rhett's Saturday.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 11, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> But at least we got to find out who all was at Rhett's Saturday.



haha you got me...from what i could tell from talkin at the ramp there aint much to hide down there anyway


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 11, 2012)

*No worries*

It was a gator, that's one less for yall to worry about. 

   Nice to meet a few of you boys, hope yall had fun.  We shore did chasing gator's.  

    Killed 12' - 9'7 - 8'6 - 8' - 8' - 7'6  all  dowm there.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 11, 2012)

post some pics frydaddy


----------



## Felton (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that it was not permitted to hunt gators in Rhetts. Either the regs have changed in the last couple of years or I was just flat out wrong. I can't seem to find it in the regs now. That makes me Hap E  Happy happy.


----------



## Alan D. (Sep 11, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> It was a gator, that's one less for yall to worry about.
> 
> Nice to meet a few of you boys, hope yall had fun.  We shore did chasing gator's.
> 
> Killed 12' - 9'7 - 8'6 - 8' - 8' - 7'6  all  dowm there.



Yea it was good to meet ya down there frydaddy. Glad to hear ya'll did better on your hunt than we did. Congrats on the gators.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 12, 2012)

The DNR had to close down the main pullover for investigation.. I just don't understand why a few bad apples end up hurting everyone..


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 12, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> The DNR had to close down the main pullover for investigation.. I just don't understand why a few bad apples end up hurting everyone..



Dang shame...


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 13, 2012)

It sure sucked getting up at 2, only to get there and can't even cross in.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 13, 2012)

rdnckrbby said:


> It sure sucked getting up at 2, only to get there and can't even cross in.



x100


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 13, 2012)

*You boys are*



CootCartel said:


> The DNR had to close down the main pullover for investigation.. I just don't understand why a few bad apples end up hurting everyone..



  You boys are a hoot, but sadly he is right.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Gators*



CootCartel said:


> post some pics frydaddy




   frydaddy40 is making it safer for Duck everywhere. 

    To the my dogs out there Wolf to ya mother.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2012)

good job kill some more


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Here's the big one*

The teal hole is a safer place. 12 ' Pawpaw is dead.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for leting post some pics, look forward to
     meeting a few more of you.

    No worries about me telling about your spots.

    Been hunting there longer than most of you. 

    Good luck,   and cut em down.  frydaddy40


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice gators frydaddy. Thanks from ole Red!


----------



## Robk (Sep 13, 2012)

See your still knocking holes in em Gary.  Good looking gator nuggets there.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2013)

bump


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 12, 2013)

Now you know that bumping a Rhett's island thread isn't gonna do anything but get "those" boys rawled up...


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2013)

No I just want folks to see what they kill at rhetts


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2013)

scaliest ducks I ever seen, biguns too


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 12, 2013)

What about the great white that's been patrolling the river... Mary??


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 12, 2013)

*Somebody thinks you are joking*



CootCartel said:


> What about the great white that's been patrolling the river... Mary??


 But they  have been tracking that shark right off the coast. The bad thing is all those guys going to Butler which is just about the same place.


----------



## mikeys250 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ole Mary does seem to like the ga and Carolina coast line. I know one thing, judging by her path, she needs to quit drinking and swim straight.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 13, 2013)

Those local crabbers have seen her... That's a very scary feeling when your on the river.


----------



## mikeys250 (Nov 13, 2013)

CootCartel said:


> Those local crabbers have seen her... That's a very scary feeling when your on the river.



It's scary that I just discovered this.


----------

